# My cat played the shell game and won!!



## Kido (Oct 29, 2012)

I know all cats and dogs are smart. The main purpose of sharing this video is not to show how smart Kido is, but to share my joy of knowing that Kido was willing to play shell game with me and he got it right, regardless of how he did it. If you are a pet owner, you know how hard it is to get them to do something, especially on the first time (without previous training). So I am proud of him regardless what harsh comments you may provide.

About Kido
Kido was abandoned twice by two different families due to various reasons in the first 6 months of his life. When he was about to be listed on a shelter's kill-list, I met him and he has become the love of my life since then. I could never understand how people would abandon a sweet and fun kitty like Kido. It's their loss and I hope they will realize. I hope all homeless animals can find their forever loving home.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that was absolutely precious! He did such an awesome job, I wish I could get my cat to do that!

He is one gorgeous kitty by the way, congrats on such a great find!


----------



## Kido (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you! Yes, I am very proud of him. He knew what to do and did it right without being told/trained. And the fact that he was willing to play with me and stay focused was very precious.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I wanted to pass this to a friend who is afraid of links and I tried to find it with a search. There are several cats doing this, but Kido is by far the best. He's beautiful and smart. His willingness to play the game in such a laid back manner is remarkable. He's fast, too. One cat I found didn't always get it right.

I've found it now under "Kido's first shell game"


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

This is awesome! LOL!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow what a smart kitty !!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol I love it  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Whew... he is a stunning looker. Such a fun video to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Beauty and brains!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! such a beauty! and soooo...clever, wished ET is half as clever, lol.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, what a smartie! I've only seen cats play the shell game when it was a treat hidden, so you figure they can smell it too. Not only was this not a treat, but it was some serious shuffling! Hats off to Kido.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Kido is FAMOUS*

Kido is famous! I just saw this video on Fox News about 2 minutes ago! Plus the link for him is on Drudge Report! Kido has reached celebrity status!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I saw it on Inside Edition last night!!


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

And, it made Steve Dale's Pet World Chicago Now Blog!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

It's going viral  Kido's video was on the list of recommended videos on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

